# some bad pics lol



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

40 gl with clowns 









Clam with zoas on , look its open










more zoas










clarkii's










more clarkii's










frogspawn










sry im crappy at pics lol


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

holy those are huge pics! hehe


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

The tank looks great.
Keep taking pictures ... you will get better.
Does the camera has a flash ?How about macro setting ?
L


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Blossom, looks like the tank is doing well, congratulations!!!

Are you using photobucket.com to upload you photos? You should, you can resize them using their edit tools.

Cheers!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I dont know what it has lol , im used to the old cameras lol
But i think i may be getting the hang of it .
The problem is it is so bright in here in the day time that i get glare from the other tank lol
but i have some nicer pics now ill post them now , might take me a few min tho lol
im getting there lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

pink bubble coral








Mini reef 









New 40gl ,have an order of coral coming thursday from constantine , I CANT WAIT!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have more but we put them on a cd and everytime i try and figure it out i screw up .
ill try and figure it out later .
enjoy


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

What's that circular thing that looks like a cake in the second picture? Constantine also has blue bubble coral I'd like to get. I see you got some alveopora, they're so pretty! I'm so lucky to live right around the corner from Maple Reef Aquatics!

Can't wait to see your next coral delivery!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

No thats not alveopora, and that isnt a good spot for it i need a bigger tank despretely , its a frogspawn (huge)
The round thing i call a donut , it has many faces and is always changing shapes its awesome !
I have ordered 

alveopora
Burgundy Zoos 
Kenya Tree (my last one sdissolved)
Blue Star Polyps 
Red Mushrooms 
Cleaner Shrimp 

I dont know what happened to my last kenya , but i just have to try again ,it is verry beautiful.
I dont think im fancy on the bubble coral ,and i dont fancy too much anemone's but they sure look great in the tank .
Im really need an anemone but money is tight as i have another parrot (cockatoo) i need to buy from the same guy b4 he gets fed up and sells it to someone else lol
I might cave in and order one grrr..............with any luck the pc will break down (all 3 of them lol)


----------

